# -



## jw (Jul 19, 2014)

-


----------



## earl40 (Jul 19, 2014)

Is it me but can this be view as close to the thinking of perfectionism?


----------



## Peairtach (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't think he's saying that the Christian is ever without sin in this life, but he's warning against consciously excusing or cherishing any sin, which may yet be the shipwreck of us.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## earl40 (Jul 19, 2014)

Peairtach said:


> I don't think he's saying that the Christian is ever without sin in this life, but he's warning against consciously excusing or cherishing any sin, which may yet be the shipwreck of us.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2



Indeed, though the reality is we all consciously excuse and cherish sin more than God when we are committing said sin.


----------



## earl40 (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you Josh the context of what the sermon is about does bring this into clear view. I read your OP without the context of his sermon for he states that one sin not repented of is enough to send us to hell and we all have and are still guilty of such without the death and life of Jesus applied. For who, but a believer, can fear God and His righteous judgment?


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Jul 19, 2014)

Earl:

I do not believe that Needler is saying anything different than the Heidelberg Catechism in #114: 

Q. But can those converted to God obey these commandments perfectly? A. No. In this life even the holiest have only a small beginning of this obedience.
Nevertheless, with all seriousness of purpose, they do begin to live according to all, not only some, of God’s commandments.

None of us obey God's commandments perfectly. Moreover, even the holiest of us (whoever that may be) have but "a small beginning of this obedience." Yet, while our obedience is far from perfect, we do seriously purpose to live according to all, not only some, of God's commandments. This seems to me to capture in a capsulated form what Needler seeks to say in his sermon. 

Peace,
Alan


----------



## earl40 (Jul 19, 2014)

Alan D. Strange said:


> Earl:
> 
> I do not believe that Needler is saying anything different than the Heidelberg Catechism in #114:
> 
> ...



Yes I see that now in that the OP is speaking of both the reprobate and the believer.


----------

